# where to buy KYB AGX shocks



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

whats the cheapest place to get KYB AGX shocks?


----------



## 97200sx (May 14, 2004)

try ebay the have them for about $200 for a b14


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

http://www.2kracing.com/product_info.php/cPath/582_584_597/products_id/5873

they're 316 bucks...new...just asite to check...don't know had expensive in comparrison


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> whats the cheapest place to get KYB AGX shocks?


these guys are giving you links for just front only for that much. I bought mine a performance suspension techniques PST for like $400 shipped to my doo for all four of them.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

For what car? I brought mine from www.tirerack.com for 410$ shipped to my front door. I ordered them on Friday and had them Monday afternoon


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I got them from Tirerack & I've seing they got somethings in sale.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd shop around and see if you can't get Koni's for around $600. Well worth the extra $200 over the AGX's from what I've heard.


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

toolapcfan said:


> I'd shop around and see if you can't get Koni's for around $600. Well worth the extra $200 over the AGX's from what I've heard.


think you could loan me $200?


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

^^^
LOL
All kidding aside...the koni 4 way adjustables are really nice shocks. Their worth the money


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

im going to get the agx for $200 used, anything i should look at to make sure they're in good condition?


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

bussardnr said:


> im going to get the agx for $200 used, anything i should look at to make sure they're in good condition?


I'm not sure...but personally...I'd say it's a dumb move. It would really make you look like a :newbie:


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

bytemee495 said:


> I'm not sure...but personally...I'd say it's a dumb move. It would really make you look like a :newbie:


care to explain why?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd like to know as well. How the hell is buying used AGX's for $200 a dumb move and how does that make him look like a newbie? 

Bussardnr, what springs are you going to use? I'd see if you can't get a set of used Hypercoils.


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

i got some new Hypercoils


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

I am selling my AGXs to bussardnr. They were on for about a year (11k miles) and have been off the car since October. The fronts normally have a rubber lining on the inside of the strut housing. On one of mine, this ring only goes around about 60% of the way - the rest is gone. Question: does this matter? If so, what is the fix? Thanks.

Btw, if anyone can stop by central Phoenix (Indian School and I-51) and take a quick look, that would rule.


----------

